# Under tray



## Lwalker (May 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

Wife’s just got a new ca and I’m wanting to protect the arches and under tray, arch’s are carpeted so I’ve got that covered with 303 fabric guard , but as for the plastic under tray any suggestions? 

I was thinking CG bare bones as I can give other areas a coat, but I’ve heard it’s sticky so could potentially attract dirt. 

Thanks


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Barebones won't last particularly long unless your planning on reapplying, something like carpro dlux or the the gtechniq equivalent may fare better

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------

